# Looking for Flatmate



## Tacos (Feb 14, 2018)

Hi, 

I'm about to move to Cyprus with my little dog - to the Phapos area. As I'm not planning on being in Cyprus all the time, it seems a shame to have an apartment that stays unused long periods of time. So I'm in search for someone who wants to rent an apartment with me. I'm thinking we can agree on who has access to the apartment when.

Please answer to this post and provide an email address if you are interested.

Thanks,
Chris


----------



## Nomadical (Apr 10, 2018)

Hi Chris,

We're in a very similar position - we fly to Cyprus later this week and want to rent an apartment that will be empty for many months in the year. Are you still looking for a flatmate?

(moderated)

Cheers,
Richard


----------



## nhowarth (Dec 6, 2017)

Hi Chris

I don't wish to pour cold water on your plans, but you may have difficulties finding a suitable apartment for yourself and your little dog as dogs are not always welcome. You'll need the permission of the Management Committee.

The regulations governing apartments contains a clause:

_No owner or occupier shall, without the prior consent of the Management Committee and in contravention of the provisions of any relevant Law (or) Regulations – 

(k) keep any animal in any unit; 
Provided that one may keep a domestic animal which does not cause any disturbance or contravention of any Law or Regulation which is in force; _

I hope you manage to find something.

Regards,


----------

